# Spouse visa processing time ?



## namz (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

My sister is getting married to an Australian PR and would be applying for a Spouse visa in Nov,09 this year. Do we know usual time frames for processing spouse visa applications , note she is planning to add our parents as her dependents in her application .

Any ideas how much time it takes or should take ??Will adding dependents will increase the processing times ? and yes she would be applying from India.

Cheers!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

A normal spouse application is decided within 2 months. However by adding parents it will increase processing time (do not know how long). 



namz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My sister is getting married to an Australian PR and would be applying for a Spouse visa in Nov,09 this year. Do we know usual time frames for processing spouse visa applications , note she is planning to add our parents as her dependents in her application .
> 
> ...


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

Actually on the official information package for a spose visa it states that it takes 24 weeks for it to be processed but cases vary according to circumstances.....

As of July 1, 2009 the prices have increased along with stricter requirement in regards to obtaining said visa....fastest i have heard of it getting it was one week, but the couple were married for five years with children....this is subclass 100 which is a pr.

adding dependants complicates the process as it involves assurance of support, your sister's fiancee's financial status and your sister's employability in Australia....housing etc....

Department of Immigration & Citizenship for more info....


----------



## namz (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Mom08 , OK i think it will take sometime with dependants..thought of an alternate way..

Can u or someone here tell me if my sister can apply for a tourist visa (6 mths) while waiting for her spouse visa outcome ?? Is there any rule that prevents her from doing so . If she can , once she gets her spouse does she needs to go back to come into AUS on spouse visa ?? How will this work , ANy ideas guys ?

thanks in advance;


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

she can apply for a prospective marriage ( temporary ) visa subclass 300 then subclass 830 partner visa when in oz with definite wedding plan arragements...

i would not put dependants in as this will slow down the process and becomes rather complicated, but you will need to check this with the department...

Money comes into it obviously ( supporting the parents) will need an assurance of support etc....

all the best and congrats to your sister....in the application she and her fiancee can do a stat dec outlining the reasons for special circumstances as to why her parents need to accompany her at this stage....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There is one other major consideration. Can you prove the parents are 100% dependent on her for their accomodation, food, medical expenses? DIAC will definitely ask for documentation about this (i.e. bank statements, bills providing support, etc.).

This is why the case becomes complicated. A spouse visa without anyone else dependent is usually straightforward.

You should also seek the advice of a MARA registered migration agent.


----------



## namz (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks guys , docs and AoS are not a prob , thats all fixed. only concern is processing times. let me ask again, she is getting married in india and will apply from there for a spouse visa , now can she side by side while waiting for her visa outcome can apply and come to AUS on a tourist visa ???? and if yes what happens when she gets her spouse visa ???

any MARA agent that you guys recommend might be able to help if needed ?????


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Although she can visit she will need to leave AU before she gets her Spouse visa PR.

The place of application is outside of AU so she must be outside of AU to receive the PR. You may want to confirm this point with a MARA registered agent (please search the forum for agents as some post and also questions about agents have been asked in other threads).

There are two sets of forms for a Spouse visa.

1 Set is if she applies outside of AU
and the other set is if she applies inside of AU. 

So if she applies outside of AU she must be outside AU to receive the Spouse Visa, if she applies inside AU then she must be inside AU to receive her PR visa. I don't think you can mix the two sets of applications so choose 1 path and follow that.

Good luck 



namz said:


> thanks guys , docs and AoS are not a prob , thats all fixed. only concern is processing times. let me ask again, she is getting married in india and will apply from there for a spouse visa , now can she side by side while waiting for her visa outcome can apply and come to AUS on a tourist visa ???? and if yes what happens when she gets her spouse visa ???
> 
> any MARA agent that you guys recommend might be able to help if needed ?????


----------



## jrana33 (Nov 17, 2008)

If your sister applies from India for a PR i.e. 309 Sub Class then the normal processing time as mentioned on the website are between 8-10 Months. After applying for PR, she can apply for a visit visa and then visit Australia, i think after applying for the PR 309, it should not be a big problem getting a visit visa. Your sis can travel to australia but when the visa is granted, she would have to come back to india to get it stamped ... (_i know a lot of people would be jumping on the 8-10 months timelines but this is what is happenign to me, i applied in Nov 08 and uptill now its under process_)

Or she can get a visit visa for 6 months and then apply from within australia, which would be much faster and the time spent in australia would count in her time for getting a passport. But australian gov does not encourage people who come to australia with a different visa and then later on convert it (Who gives a hoot if it helps you out) .....

Best of luck


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello,

An Australian friend of mine and his Japanese wife of several years, with two children, got her permanent spouse visa within an hour at the Australian embassy in Tokyo. 

My husband got his temporary spouse visa approved during our interview in Australia, and granted two weeks later when his police check from Japan came back. We had our wedding the week before the interview, and were married in Australia.

But in both situations we handed in our applications in person and had arranged the appointment a couple of months ahead of time.

I also heard that it is much easier for Japanese people, but this is just hearsay.


----------



## tanish (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I just got married in july and my spouse is in australia. I have applied for my spouse visa on 8th aug and till now havnt heard anything. Just wondering if I can apply for tourist visa while my spouse visa is processing. 

thanks







namz said:


> thanks guys , docs and AoS are not a prob , thats all fixed. only concern is processing times. let me ask again, she is getting married in india and will apply from there for a spouse visa , now can she side by side while waiting for her visa outcome can apply and come to AUS on a tourist visa ???? and if yes what happens when she gets her spouse visa ???
> 
> any MARA agent that you guys recommend might be able to help if needed ?????


----------



## shahbaz16 (Dec 30, 2008)

*hi*

Hi Namz,

I understand that this thread is little old but could you kindly let me know the processing times for your sister.
I am applying a spouse visa for my family. Any information would be highly appreciated.


----------



## malhotra (Apr 15, 2013)

Momo8 said:


> she can apply for a prospective marriage ( temporary ) visa subclass 300 then subclass 830 partner visa when in oz with definite wedding plan arragements...
> 
> i would not put dependants in as this will slow down the process and becomes rather complicated, but you will need to check this with the department...
> 
> ...


YES , CORRECT < it will take Min 7-9 months -- i have also applied for 300 PMV , But still i am waiting , i am in 7th month.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aussie_Doc (Jul 10, 2016)

april said:


> My husband got his temporary spouse visa approved during our interview in Australia, and granted two weeks later when his police check from Japan came back. We had our wedding the week before the interview, and were married in Australia.


Was he in Australia on a Visitor Visa at the time of the wedding? I would love to bring my partner of four years over in this manner, get married in Australia, then proceed as you did...


----------

